# Custom Wine Cellar Wine Enthusiast New York



## ibglowin (Mar 14, 2017)

Oooooohhhhh Myyyyyyyyyy......... 

Custom Wine Cellar


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

That's a lot of Opus One!!


----------



## Johnd (Mar 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a lot of Opus One!!



I suppose that if you have a helipad, you also have a helicopter, in which case, one could afford a collection of Opus One.......................


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I suppose that if you have a helipad, you also have a helicopter, in which case, one could afford a collection of Opus One.......................



And you could save a lot on shipping by flying over and picking it up yourself.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> And you could save a lot on shipping by flying over and picking it up yourself.



I'm not so sure you could fly a helicopter from NY to Napa and save money on shipping, but if I had that kind of cake, that's exactly what I'd do, and I wouldn't even care....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I'm not so sure you could fly a helicopter from NY to Napa and save money on shipping, but if I had that kind of cake, that's exactly what I'd do, and I wouldn't even care....



Well, shipping would go to $0. Travel expense on the other hand...  And think of all the wineries you could visit on the way.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 15, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, shipping would go to $0. Travel expense on the other hand...  And think of all the wineries you could visit on the way.



And since we're dreaming, are we single, no kids, and taking a few supermodels along for the ride?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2017)

You guys been watching to many episodes of "The Batchelor"!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 15, 2017)

How did you guys get pictures of my wine cellar?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2017)

Johnd said:


> And since we're dreaming, are we single, no kids, and taking a few supermodels along for the ride?



I kinda figured that goes without saying.


----------

